# Engine Swap Will it work?



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

I need to find out if I can make a 1994 Nissan pickup 2.4 engine with a rear sump oil pan and throttle body injection work in a 90 240sx with the 2.4..Will the oil pan from my 90 sx work on the later 94 engine making it a front sump again?I can overcome the dipstick relocation part if the pan will reverse.Also will the 240sx intake bolt on the later 94 pickup engine?The pan gasket and intake gaskets are the same part numbers for both engines so maybe theres a chance this might work.......Please provide some insight into this if you can...If I am nuts to even try this just say so,I can take it....... LOL..Or if anyone has a cheap 1990 motor that would be good too.........Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil pans cannot be reversed. You'll have to use the '90 pan. However the rear dip stick location may not work with the '90 pan because of the pan baffle plate interference.

The intake/exhaust manifolds will bolt up.


----------



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for replying.I am a little confused though,what we need to know is will the original 1990 oil pan bolt up correctly to the later 1994 block...The sump on the car now is to the front and on the pickup motor pans he sump is at the rear;I know we will have to use the original 1990 pan on the later block but will the 90 pan bolt up correctly to the later block as a front sump.......I know it is confusing to explain but simply will the 90 pan work in place of the 94 pan giving us a front sump instead of a rear as the pickups are originally........Thanks Again


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The '94 block is also a KA24E so the '90 pan should bolt up. However the oil pickup is different.


----------



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

We were planning on using the pickup tube and screen from his original 90 motor,will that work or not? Thanks


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

It should all work if you search either Zivia or KA-t.org I have heard of some one doing this..Its a little bit of a pain with the dipstick and dizzy but can be done...Almost better to find a KA24de 240 complete motor in craigs list or something...Lord knows a ton of people do SR20 swaps and you can find good motors all the time...I have a complete KA24de motor in my garage right now if your in the Austin tx area...Cheap but needs to be gone by the 2nd of January


----------



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks,funny you should mention Craigslist as we have found one on there this morning only 100 miles away and it has 60,000 miles but is a later 93 or 94 SOHC cam but the guy thinks it will work fine in the boys 1990,he owns a repair shop and think we may have to change the fuel rail but it will work...I hope so as we are going to get it today........If anyone knows any problems we might run into using the later motor in his 1990 let us know..Thanks and we appreciate all the help here and have a Happy New Year everyone..........Bruce


----------

